# memphis in may 2013 -the green egg



## soxeboy (Jun 10, 2013)

went to memphis in may 2013 and had a great time  but one thing really stood out for me - THE GREEN EGG - the GREEN EGG people were there and were giving out samples of their chicken wings - THEY WERE AWFUL - my wife and i took one bite and were running for the nearest trash can to throw them out - the skin was so RUBBERY it was unbelievable - i was blown away that a company such as this could put out such horrendous food - if anything it would make me NOT want to buy their product


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2013)

soxeboy, morning......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......         I think you are cutting the Green Egg short on those comments....    It's probably the cooks.... Green Eggs put out great food....     

Dave


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Dave- obviously a smoker is only as good as the people using it - maybe i should have been clearer in what i said - i have never used a Green Egg so i'm not condeming the product i was condeming the food that was put out - it just seems to me whoever was there from the Green Egg company should have been tasting the food that was being served to the public and done something about it -if the food taste like CRAP people are going to be hesitant about buying the product


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2013)

Were they representing the Green egg, (Big Green Egg)? or were they just cooking on one, more details needed.

If I had the money my next smoker would be  a Big Green Egg!


----------



## soxeboy (Jun 10, 2013)

they were representing THE BIG GREEN EGG


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, maybe you should drop them a line and voice your opinion.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2013)

....................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...........................


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 11, 2013)

The equipment is only as good as the operator i always say.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 11, 2013)

Absolutely... They should have people representing them that KNOW HOW to cook...

Complain to them...


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2013)

1000x500px-LL-356f16fd_ThreadisUseless.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------

